# Sage Smart Grinder Pro micro adjustments not really micro adjustments?



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Has anybody found the micro adjustments on the SGP have a lot of overlap with the macro settings?

eg Macro 17 Micro 3 is much finer than Macro 13 Micro 6

I assumed that the micro adjustments would have only made the slightest of adjustments to the grind size but this is not the case for me.

Does anybody else find this the case with the SGP?

Thanks


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's a diagram to make things clearer:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are you comparing grind sizes . What are you classing as " slight "

Let me get this right you are adjusting it finer , its going finer but more than you expect to adjust ?

Are you single dosing or running it with a hopper , wither way there will be some old grind in there each time you adjust .

Are you able to make coffee with it , if so i wouldnt stress and enjoy what you are making


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

By slight I mean that a micro adjustment shouldn't cause the coffee grind size to be overlapping past 3 or 4 macro settings.

I can see both visually, by volume, by feel, and how it reacts with my coffee machine (single walled basket - sage DTP) how coarse/fine the coffee is.

I'm running with the hopper part way full, purging any stale/old grinds each time.

Yes, it is making it hard to get grind size right because it effectively makes micro adjustments useless and unpredictable. I can't just go "this coffee is a little bitter so I'll change the micro adjustment up a notch to be a bit coarser" because then the coffee can go really sour and be gushing through the portafilter by changing the burr by just one setting! Sometimes doing a macroadjustment results in a smaller change.

Honestly if that's the way the SGP is, they should remove the microadjustment feature and not advertise it because it's effectively useless (not to mention hard to access!)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

khampal said:


> By slight I mean that a micro adjustment shouldn't cause the coffee grind size to be overlapping past 3 or 4 macro settings.
> 
> I can see both visually, by volume, by feel, and how it reacts with my coffee machine (single walled basket - sage DTP) how coarse/fine the coffee is.
> 
> ...


Your telling us what you can see/feel/perceive (no doubt it's what you see but that's hard to tally with quantifiable changes), but not actually giving us any critical measurements (burr gap). Can you perhaps tell us more about the shots?


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

I'm just curious if any other SGP owners experience the same thing.

What would be useful to provide? What would you like to know about the shots?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

khampal said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm just curious if any other SGP owners experience the same thing.
> 
> What would be useful to provide? What would you like to know about the shots?


Weight of dose to 0.1g in the basket/PF.

Weight of shot out in g.

Time from start of shot until you kill the pump to get desired beverage weight.

Taste: nasty/OK/nice. Maybe avoid reading too much into bitterness specifically, there is more than 1 cause of bitterness. If you're getting your shot weight consistently, within +/- 3 or 4 sec at similar settings, it's unlikely you are swinging from sour under-extraction to massive over-extraction with small adjustments.

You might consider even if you had 1 setting inbetween 17 marked settings & the burrs only had 2mm of travel (wild guess on my part), even that would give 50-60um of travel for each setting...that would be pretty hard to spot by eye.


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I usually grind 18.0g +- 0.2g into my portafilter and cut off the pump after 38g of extraction. I will get back to you once I time the shots for each setting.


----------

